# Zombie Cat



## Alex06 (Feb 4, 2007)

She fell asleep on the lap of her zombie owner who was also alseep. For some reason he did not want his face shown.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 4, 2007)

I clearly do NOT understand why the zombie cat owner did NOT want his face (of him napping, with his mouth half open, maybe even?) shown here!?!? :scratch:  

Cats do sleep in the funniest of positions, don't they?


----------



## bla (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah my cat sleeps on his back too sometimes


----------

